# Toronto band looking for a drummer.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Were a Toronto band looking for a drummer. We have a singer/rhythm guitarist and a lead guitarist. We play anything from soft acousticy stuff to hard rock powerchords. We do not do covers. If your interested, email me at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

